# New 5 Sat. Location DTV Dish (unoficial until seen as wel all know)



## dnsc_installer (Sep 11, 2004)

Well these are the images sent to me by a source I have on what the new 5 satellite location dish is going to look like, and the way I am understanding it, so all the installers know, you will have to have a bird dog or sat 9250 meter to properly align it. Yes, I know it is an eye sore, but hey what are you going to do........................  :nono2:


----------



## nightrider (Jan 6, 2005)

it looks like this dish will need switches to combine all the sats ,, what they call them sw21 switch ,, hope i;m wrong


----------



## dnsc_installer (Sep 11, 2004)

nightrider said:


> it looks like this dish will need switches to combine all the sats ,, what they call them sw21 switch ,, hope i;m wrong


the way i understand it, it is not suppose to, i am under the impression it is suppose to work like the triple sat lnbf, but i am not 100% for sure.


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

I don't see a switch built into those LNBF's. But only 3 LNBF's capturing all 5 slots?


----------



## DJSix (Jan 19, 2004)

I assume the numbers on the lnb's are orbital slots, but what's with the numbers of 97 and 103? D* has sat's at 101, 110, and 119, but 97 and 103?

I have a feeling the pictures may be the work of Photoshop.

Ryan


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

DJSix said:


> I assume the numbers on the lnb's are orbital slots, but what's with the numbers of 97 and 103? D* has sat's at 101, 110, and 119, but 97 and 103?
> 
> I have a feeling the pictures may be the work of Photoshop.
> 
> Ryan


97 and 103 are supposed to be the location of the new KA band sats SW1 and SW2. However the true slot location for these sats are 99 and 102.8! So the inacurracy of this photo is minimal! If you look closely you will see that the writting acutally say 99 and not 97! The top of the nine seems to be faded and somone tried to draw back over it, probably in MSPaint but screwd the number up!I just read elsewhere that this picture is a photo of a prototype and "NOT" the actual dish D* going to use! :nono2:


----------



## dnsc_installer (Sep 11, 2004)

actually, no photoshop involved, i hand wrote the numbers before i scanned it
and yes it may be the prototype, as i said in my original post (unnoficial until seen)


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Something doesn't look right!

The labeling appears to be backwards. 99/101/103 should be on the left (right side if you are facing the dish) and not where it is..

Think about it!


----------



## dnsc_installer (Sep 11, 2004)

damn, you try to just share some possible information that you had access to and suddenly everyone is a critic trying to pick it appart. ...........

yes the numbers are handwritten, nothing is photoshopped, and yes the sat locations might be in the wrong place, they were actually written in while I was driving down the road..............

anything else?


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

dnsc_installer said:


> anything else?


No sir, it looks good, thanks for the pictures. Interesting that theres only 3 LNB's verses 5. Pretty neat that one LNB can pick up 2 satellite locations.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Why on earth does it have to be so complex on the back? What are all of those things and what is their purpose? Are those used to fine tune the dish at very small increments since there are five orbital slots to locate? I wonder if Dish Network will end up coming out with a similar dish in the future. They are already coming out with a Dish1000. Maybe DirecTv is wanting to come out wth their new 5 sat dish to get it over with instead of coming out with several versions.


----------



## dnsc_installer (Sep 11, 2004)

as far as the actual adjustments on the back, I would guess it is for fine tuning, similar to the international dish. that is just specualtion though as I have not even seen it in person, these pics were passed on to me by a senior technician at the site I work at that handles all this stuff.



Jacob S said:


> Why on earth does it have to be so complex on the back? What are all of those things and what is their purpose? Are those used to fine tune the dish at very small increments since there are five orbital slots to locate? I wonder if Dish Network will end up coming out with a similar dish in the future. They are already coming out with a Dish1000. Maybe DirecTv is wanting to come out wth their new 5 sat dish to get it over with instead of coming out with several versions.


----------



## k2ue (Mar 8, 2004)

dnsc_installer said:


> Well these are the images sent to me by a source I have on what the new 5 satellite location dish is going to look like, and the way I am understanding it, so all the installers know, you will have to have a bird dog or sat 9250 meter to properly align it. Yes, I know it is an eye sore, but hey what are you going to do........................  :nono2:


I don't recognize the reference to the "9250" meter -- whose product is that?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Just out of curiousity, could the real system be 3 locations (97/101/103) off the one feed horn and one each off the other two feed horns (110 & 119)? From the layout it just looks more logical spacing wise.


----------



## dnsc_installer (Sep 11, 2004)

k2ue----I inverted my numbers, it is here at this link the other meter http://www.tequipment.net/AppliedInstrumentsSAT9520.html

richard king---I am not sure on the actual locations on the lnbf's, that is just what I was told, that is why it is hand written on the images, if anyone finds out before I, please post it, mine is just what was passed along, but as far as not having seen or set up one myself yet, I am not 100% accurate.


----------



## Budget_HT (Jun 4, 2003)

The positions of the numbers seem okay to me when you consider reflecting the signals off the dish. In the sky, behind your back (when viewing the picture), 97 and 101 would be to your right, meaning the LNB for 97 and 101 would be on your left to pickup the reflected signal.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Hmmmmm... this is a stupid question, but if I don't ask it....

I have a Phase III Triple LNB dish. One of the nice features is that it includes a self-powered switch. Will this new dish also include a self-powered switch, or will we need a power inserter a-la Dish's DP-44/DP-64 switches? 

Also, will my DirecTiVo Series II and my two HBH-SAs be compatible with this new dish setup?


----------



## dnsc_installer (Sep 11, 2004)

The way I understand it it certain markets, they will start upgrading the HD customers first. It will be similar to when most communities got the local upgrade. They will swap out the Dish and the recievers, and that is suppose to be all that is required. Then supposedly, they will move into DVR customers and finally Standard receivers.



Mark Holtz said:


> Hmmmmm... this is a stupid question, but if I don't ask it....
> 
> I have a Phase III Triple LNB dish. One of the nice features is that it includes a self-powered switch. Will this new dish also include a self-powered switch, or will we need a power inserter a-la Dish's DP-44/DP-64 switches?
> 
> Also, will my DirecTiVo Series II and my two HBH-SAs be compatible with this new dish setup?


----------



## greatwhitenorth (Jul 18, 2005)

theratpatrol said:


> No sir, it looks good, thanks for the pictures. Interesting that theres only 3 LNB's verses 5. Pretty neat that one LNB can pick up 2 satellite locations.


I'm guessing that where you see only 1 LNB for 2 locations, there are actually 2 LNB's under one cover, like the E* SuperDish. For 5 locations, yeah, there better be an integrated switch....5 downleads from the roof? Nasty!


----------



## DB Cooper (Jul 17, 2005)

So, our current multi switches will work with this? I have a 5x8 and am putting in another 5x8 for more DVR's. Hate to do it and then have to swap them out again.


John


----------



## greywolf (Jul 13, 2005)

On one hand, current 5x8s are configured to access three positions. Whatever signals are generated by the new receivers to access 99 and 103 will not be generated by present 5x8s so would have to be of a type that are passed through. Not even the 72.5 and 95 degree positions in present use for some local and foreign language programming will work with present 5x8s. 

On the other hand, the new dishes are said to have 4 outputs so it isn't impossible. If the 99 and 103 LNBs just use different frequencies which will work with present equipment, a passthru scenario is possible. Tone or no tone could be used to differentiate between those two.

Now I'll slap my wrist for participating in the conjecture.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

The dish (prototype ?) have 4 LNBFs, not five ! If 2 degree spacing between 99W and 101W allowed to have 2 LNB with common feedhorn, then next LNBF is for 102.8W, and last LNBF CAN pickup only ONE satellite - 110W, with the seen space between third and fourth. Since 9 degree between 110W and 119W required bigger gap then between 102.8W and 110W, the config will NEVER pickup 119W. Pay attention to four cables out and no external switch visible.


----------



## Tebbens (Nov 10, 2004)

Any idea on the size and gain of the new dish ?

Hopefully there will be a GainMaster version of this dish.
I don't want to install 5 seperate large dishes to stop rain fade.

I'm also curious why so many satellites, why not one super-satellite ?
What limits the amount of channels on one satellite...why not make
1 or 2 super-satellites ?


----------



## greywolf520 (Feb 22, 2005)

empty said:


> Any idea on the size and gain of the new dish ?
> 
> Hopefully there will be a GainMaster version of this dish.
> I don't want to install 5 seperate large dishes to stop rain fade.
> ...


My guess on why not one sat would be, would you want to have just one sat handling everything. It's like having a TV/VCR combo, yeah, it saves space but if one part goes bad...


----------



## lovswr (Jan 13, 2004)

empty said:


> Any idea on the size and gain of the new dish ?
> 
> Hopefully there will be a GainMaster version of this dish.
> I don't want to install 5 seperate large dishes to stop rain fade.
> ...


launch weight & actual power of the TWT's. I don't know about the DBS birds, but the DSCS-II/III/ MILSTAR birds only put out somehting like 40 W per wide area horn. The spots are some smaller number. Mind you this is Gigahertz freqs, but still... Our old OE-222 amps (65 dBM at max power each & 68dBM in 'back-to back' mode) weighed about 5000lb pounds each. I know that the newer air coolled TWT's are much smaller, but not *that much*
.

Also putting all your eggs in one super sized bird (or two) & then having it fail would be finnacial ruin. The company that I work for now makes a pretty penny with all of the diverse circuits that we provide & the customers are _happy_ to pay for it.


----------



## jdk (Sep 29, 2005)

Let's not confuse physical satellites in the sky with the satellite-parking slots above the equator. Of course, they're related - a physical satellite must sit in that slot in the sky...

But, I believe the original question might be more clearly asked "why can't DirecTV just use one satellite slot, and then we'd just need a simple dish?"

Theoretically, they could. The satellite size and weight issue doesn't apply, as they'd just launch several satellites and all park them at the 101, main slot. In fact that's what happens now. If you have a "one satellite dish" for DirecTV pointed just at 101, you're actually getting signal from 3-4 different satellites in the sky, all sitting at the 101 slot. 

So why can't DirecTV just park its recently launched satellites at 101, fire them up, and we wouldn't need to do anything, besides tune into all that new HD programming?

Due to international treaties that the FCC enforces, there's a limited set of frequencies that DirecTV is allowed to use at any satellite slot. DirecTV has now filled all of its licensed frequencies at the 101, 110 and 119 slots - and there's no more free frequencies at these slots available from the FCC ( one guess as to who has 'em, and isn't going to give them up). You current "three satellite" dish can only see the satellites sitting at the 101,110 & 119 slots.

So to add new programming, DirecTV is moving to some new satellite slots that they have licenses from the FCC to use, but are currently unused. So we must get new dishes to see these new slots.

(now if someone wants to go into Ka transmissions and MPEG4 - feel free)


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

jdk said:


> Let's not confuse physical satellites in the sky with the satellite-parking slots above the equator. Of course, they're related - a physical satellite must sit in that slot in the sky...
> 
> But, I believe the original question might be more clearly asked "why can't DirecTV just use one satellite slot, and then we'd just need a simple dish?"
> 
> ...


I guess its time for the FCC to free up some more bandwidth for the satellite companys.

So why can't D* and E* park some more satellites at the 110 and 119 slots, or are they full too? How many do they have there now?


----------



## greywolf (Jul 13, 2005)

http://www.lyngsat.com/119west.html shows the content of the 119 position occupied by the satellites Echostar 7 and DirecTV 7S

http://www.lyngsat.com/110west.html shows the content of the 110 position occupied by the satellites Echostar 6 Echostar 8 and DirecTV 6


----------



## jdk (Sep 29, 2005)

theratpatrol said:


> I guess its time for the FCC to free up some more bandwidth for the satellite companys.
> 
> So why can't D* and E* park some more satellites at the 110 and 119 slots, or are they full too? How many do they have there now?


There are no more Ku frequencies (what your LNB and receiver uses right now) for the FCC to hand out at the 101, 110 and 119 slot. They've all been spoken for and in use by DirecTV and Dish.

More satellites could be parked there, but they couldn't transmit anything as there's no frequencies available for them to transmit on*

* actually, at the 101 slot there ARE frequencies available, but they're in a different band that your current setup is able to receive and decode. DirecTV will most likely use them as part of this new rollout. However, these frequencies are not compatible with your current LNB (and maybe your multiswitch and receiver), so just another reason why you'll need a new dish.


----------



## Tebbens (Nov 10, 2004)

Some good news from Spaun regarding the new directv satellites!

---------------------------------------------

Mathew,

Currently, Spaun does not offer a switch that will distribute the 95W or 72.5W. The only option currently available is a Zinwell 6x8 multiswitch.

In the future, we will have a multiswitch that will distribute DirecTV's new satellites utilizing the MPEG4.

Thank you and I will let you know when the new product is available.

Gina Carbone
Spaun/USA


----------



## ahrjmr (Nov 17, 2004)

Here is a link to web site that shows you video on how the new 5 LNB dish is installed.
http://www.solidsignal.com/satellite/at9_install_videos.asp


----------

